Ask HN: No Dropbox on Linux Beginning Nov, now where will you move your stuff? - 0x01030307
======
simonblack
I was an early adopter of Dropbox. However, I found that Dropbox's high usage
of bandwidth precluded its use when I spent several months of 2011 in Europe
with only a sparse 2 gig PER MONTH internet allowance.

I ended up by installing my own internet-accessible file-server. This also had
the advantage that my data wasn't being controlled by an external entity with
dubious privacy concerns.

------
nairboon
I just got an email, that ntfs under linux won't be supported any longer. So
you can no longer share a Dropbox partition in dual boot systems. Or am I
supposed to mount ext4 under windows?

------
ijager
I just started testing Keybase filesystem. Looks promising so far. Everything
encrypted, 250GB for free (for now). Sharing folders with my coworker works
seamless.

The advantage over Dropbox is that it does not take any space on your
harddrive. Also everything is encrypted by default.

A disadvantage is that your data is not available without internet, since it
works like a network drive.

[https://keybase.io/docs/kbfs](https://keybase.io/docs/kbfs)

~~~
olihough86
+1 for KeybaseFS the team sharing and git is also really good.

